# Nursery Rhymes for kids- learn Rhymes through AUDIO-VISUAL format



## classapple (Sep 26, 2013)

A new app is going to be launched on Android play store to help your child learn Rhymes with an AUDIO-VISUAL format instead of the static text. Most of the kids don't cherish cramming text from
the book. Now help them learn the same poems through an app.

The launch date of the app is as *27th September 2013* end of the day.

The app has been developed by "*Classteacher Learning Systems*" with the title "*Nursery Rhymes for kids*".


----------

